# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Hatchling BP Oil Painting

## sho220

I haven't done any BP related art work in a while so I thought I'd do a little 8 x 10 oil on panel of a little Spider hatchling.  Painting is based on a pic of a baby I hatched out several years ago.  Started with a rough sketch directly on a prepped MDF (it's not just for rack building) panel.  Started blocking in some colors.




First few touches of yellow...



more blocking in colors and defining shapes...



It's coming along nicely...I'll update with pics as I go along.  :Smile:

----------

anicatgirl (06-18-2015),ballpythonluvr (06-16-2015),bubs327 (10-20-2015),John1982 (06-17-2015),Kari-Kraken (10-19-2015),_Marrissa_ (06-16-2015),_Mustang5_ (06-16-2015),Oregonism (06-18-2015),_SKO_ (03-03-2016)

----------


## Ax01

very neat stuff. i saw the first pix and was like, nice abstract art. then scrolled down and saw it coming into details. very cool!

----------

sho220 (06-22-2015)

----------


## sho220

> very neat stuff. i saw the first pix and was like, nice abstract art. then scrolled down and saw it coming into details. very cool!


Thanks.  Here's a pic from last session...Adding a little color to the eggs...

----------

Oregonism (06-18-2015)

----------


## sho220



----------

Oregonism (06-18-2015)

----------


## sho220

Few more updated pics...worked on it a bit this morning...





More to follow as I make progress... :Smile:

----------

PitOnTheProwl (02-07-2016)

----------


## tttaylorrr

absolutely love this! you built up the colors so nicely. i'm an artist, too (graphic design for a living) and i always want to make snake-related art! you make me want to do a portrait of my Yellow...
i look forward to seeing it completed! (((: thank you for sharing!

----------

sho220 (06-22-2015)

----------


## KitaCat

This is so cool! I love to watch the process.  :Smile:  Thanks for sharing your art! You're quite talented.

----------

sho220 (06-22-2015)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

That's very cool, I like it.

----------

sho220 (06-22-2015)

----------


## Tsanford

Can't wait to see this finished,  I like it. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

----------

sho220 (06-22-2015)

----------


## Valvaren

Looks amazing!!! Can't wait to see how it looks when its done! You have some serious skill!

----------

sho220 (06-22-2015)

----------


## Craigaria

Is this for sale?

----------

sho220 (06-22-2015)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Is this for sale?


The main forum is not the place for this type of discussion, please take it to PM

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk

----------

sho220 (06-22-2015)

----------


## anicatgirl

This is beautiful! I love how it's coming together so nicely.

----------

sho220 (06-22-2015)

----------


## sho220

> absolutely love this! you built up the colors  so nicely. i'm an artist, too (graphic design for a living) and i always  want to make snake-related art! you make me want to do a portrait of my  Yellow...
> i look forward to seeing it completed! (((: thank you for sharing!


Thanks! And get cracking on some herp related work!  :Very Happy: 




> This is so cool! I love to watch the process.   Thanks for sharing your art! You're quite talented.


Thanks! I  usually stick with just showing off the final product but thought it  would be neat to show the whole process.




> That's very cool, I like it.


Thanks Deborah!




> Can't wait to see this finished,  I like it. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Thanks! Got a ways to go...I'll post up some updates soon.




> Looks amazing!!! Can't wait to see how it looks when its done! You have some serious skill!


Thanks! Appreciate it!




> Is this for sale?


Yes.  For one miiiiiiillion dollars!




> This is beautiful! I love how it's coming together so nicely.


Thank you! Updates soon!  :Smile:

----------


## Reinz

Very nice work! :Smile:

----------

sho220 (06-22-2015)

----------


## sho220

Did a little work on the section of body inside the egg, as well as the shell opening and the "goo" in the egg...



Details start to get a little tedious working on this size of panel (8x10in).  Should be fun trying to get all the goo inside the egg to look convincing.  It's always fun painting wet stuff...  :Very Happy: 



Painting is keeping me busy while I wait out my only clutch this year (Stingerbee x Lesser Yellowbelly Nazca) 5 eggs due to hatch in late July...  :Please: 

more to follow...

- - - Updated - - -




> Very nice work!


Thanks!

----------

goddessbaby (06-24-2015)

----------


## sho220

Making a bit of progress...



A few close-ups...

----------

goddessbaby (06-24-2015)

----------


## sho220

For any art geeks out there...

my palette for this painting is:

Burnt Umber
Burnt Sienna
Raw Sienna
Alizarin Crimson (would make an awesome name for a band)
Phtalo Blue
Sap Green
Cad Yellow Light
Ivory Black
Titanium White

Using Winsor & Newton Liquin for details and for some glazing.

Painting is on an 8 x 10 piece of 1/4 inch MDF.  3 coats of Gamblin PVA size, 3 coats of W&N Oil Primer with one additional coat of a mix of Burnt Umber, Burnt Sienna and Liquin to tone panel before painting.  All coats of size, primer and umber/sienna mix are applied to both front and back of the panel as well as the edges, with a light sanding between coats.

Front of panel after umber/sienna application.  I lightly sanded it before beginning to paint.



Reverse side of panel...



All surfaces (including edges) are prepped, primed and sealed to keep out humidity, to help prevent warping, and to help keep the support (the panel) stable.  I usually take a rag and give the reverse side a swirly pattern just for looks.  :Smile:

----------


## sho220

Couple more...

----------

goddessbaby (06-24-2015)

----------


## KitaCat

Looking great! 
I know nothing about painting, but enjoyed reading about the prep process anyway.  :Smile:

----------

sho220 (06-22-2015)

----------


## sho220

> Looking great! 
> I know nothing about painting, but enjoyed reading about the prep process anyway.


Thanks! The whole prepping process is a ton of work, but it pays off with a panel that's a dream to paint on and will last a hundred years (or more  :Very Happy: ).

----------


## sho220

Updated pic...

----------

_Alicia_ (06-26-2015),goddessbaby (06-24-2015)

----------


## sho220

Couple more pics from the work I did this morning...



Finally got around to the background...(Hatchrite)...



and then moved on to the head...started working on giving his eye some color, and some details around his mouth and heat pits...(the last two pics were taken in natural light)...



Still quit a bit of work to do, so more to follow...

----------

_Alicia_ (06-26-2015),KitaCat (06-23-2015)

----------


## sho220

I think this one is about done... :Smile:

----------

_Alicia_ (06-26-2015),_Coluber42_ (02-07-2016)

----------


## KitaCat

Beautiful! I love the eye and the scale details so much.  :Smile:

----------

sho220 (06-24-2015)

----------


## sho220

> Beautiful! I love the eye and the scale details so much.


Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Dave Green

Incredible!!

----------

sho220 (06-24-2015)

----------


## sho220

> Incredible!!


Thanks Dave!

----------


## rlditmars

You paint beautifully. Being able to see the progression of it really gives me an appreciation for the amount of work that you have done. It's pretty amazing how the last bit with the scales and the highlights really makes the details pop, especially in the egg fluid. If you don't mind, how many hours would you think you have into the whole thing?

----------

sho220 (06-25-2015)

----------


## anicatgirl

:Bowdown:  :Surprised:  :Bowdown:  :Surprised:  I can't even form words for this. It's so realistic... The goopy content of the egg looks so real... Permission to save this for a PC background? Also, if you aren't, you should be paid for this stuff...

----------

sho220 (06-25-2015)

----------


## sho220

> You paint beautifully. Being able to see the progression of it really gives me an appreciation for the amount of work that you have done. It's pretty amazing how the last bit with the scales and the highlights really makes the details pop, especially in the egg fluid. If you don't mind, how many hours would you think you have into the whole thing?


Thanks. I usually paint in very thin layers and kind of build up the painting as I go along.  All of those details and highlights that make it pop have to wait until the end.  Sometimes I'll rough them in to get an idea of where they'll be, but they don't get refined until the end.  Total painting time is probably between 20-30 hours? Just a guess.  A lot of time is spent just planning and making tiny adjustments.  I spend a ton of time just pacing back and forth between the easel and the far end of the room. You will see things differently depending on how close or far away you are. You also see things completely different when you flip a canvas or panel upside down.  That's one of the easiest ways to sort out perspective or proportion problems.  Flip the picture upside down and the problem area is usually glaringly obvious.  When looking at it right side up, your brain will compensate by sending you a preconceived idea of whatever it is you're looking at.  We do it all the time.  We fill in and fix things that aren't right all the time with everything we look at. Wow...I'm rambling... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Smile:

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (02-08-2016),anicatgirl (06-25-2015),KitaCat (06-26-2015),_rlditmars_ (06-25-2015)

----------


## sho220

> I can't even form words for this. It's so realistic... The goopy content of the egg looks so real... Permission to save this for a PC background? Also, if you aren't, you should be paid for this stuff...


Feel free to use it for a background.  :Smile:

----------

anicatgirl (06-25-2015)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

All I can say is WOW, very interesting to see the process that goes into painting, wish I had such a gift.

----------

sho220 (06-28-2015)

----------


## KitaCat

> Thanks. I usually paint in very thin layers and kind of build up the painting as I go along.  All of those details and highlights that make it pop have to wait until the end.  Sometimes I'll rough them in to get an idea of where they'll be, but they don't get refined until the end.  Total painting time is probably between 20-30 hours? Just a guess.  A lot of time is spent just planning and making tiny adjustments.  I spend a ton of time just pacing back and forth between the easel and the far end of the room. You will see things differently depending on how close or far away you are. You also see things completely different when you flip a canvas or panel upside down.  That's one of the easiest ways to sort out perspective or proportion problems.  Flip the picture upside down and the problem area is usually glaringly obvious.  When looking at it right side up, your brain will compensate by sending you a preconceived idea of whatever it is you're looking at.  We do it all the time.  We fill in and fix things that aren't right all the time with everything we look at. Wow...I'm rambling...


It's an interesting ramble! 

I agree with whoever said you should be paid for this.  :Smile:  I'd buy a painting like this in a heartbeat!

----------

sho220 (06-28-2015)

----------


## Alicia

Wow, beautiful!!  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Salute:

----------

sho220 (06-28-2015)

----------


## sho220

> Wow, beautiful!!


Thank you!




> All I can say is WOW, very interesting to see the process that goes into painting, wish I had such a gift.


Thanks Deborah!




> It's an interesting ramble! 
> 
>  I agree with whoever said you should be paid for this.  I'd buy a painting like this in a heartbeat!


Thanks!

----------


## anicatgirl

Hell, I dunno what the process is, but you can sell prints to people of your art off of deviantart. Just a thought  :Smile:

----------


## Kari-Kraken

Wow! It just keep's getting better and better  :Very Happy:

----------


## Coluber42

Wow, that's really beautiful! 
I work in a building with a lot of artists' studios, and there are always all kinds of paintings on the walls. But most of them are nowhere near as nice. 
The shine on the scales is really nice... that looks like an adorable little baby, too!

----------


## DellaF

Omg! Amazing painting! The head on the BP looks so real. So much talent. Thanks for sharing.

----------

